# Car wont start after accident



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm helpig a friend fix his carr after getting into an accident.

it's an 2004 A6 2.7t

Front end collision, no airbags deployed. Now car just turns over and won't start. Can't hear the pump running.

Just wondering if anyone knows if these cars have any type of safety cut off switch for accidents?

TIA


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

bump


----------



## ciccio123 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi, how do you solve this problem?
I have same problem 
Thank you


----------



## Kenn0001 (Dec 2, 2020)

Have you ran diagnostic on the vehicle? Any faults? Regards Ken


----------

